# A gravel grinder on my cross bike....



## Ska! (May 23, 2004)

Nothing major really. Just thought I’d share this one. Headed out for a long morning ride and got 141kms in (about 87 miles) a couple of days ago. Killed the camera after a while though as it was really eating into my riding time. You kinda get the idea though maybe. Basically, it was a great day in the morning sunshine. :thumbsup:


----------



## BetweenRides (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice. A lot of your ride looks like Illinois West of Chicago. We've been doing Cross trails during Tues/Thurs night rides, but so far the weather has been nice enough for the long road rides on the weekend. I expect that to change soon.


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice. I too enjoy taking my 'cross bike on rides of this type.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Great quality on the video. Nothing like smooth singletrack on a cross bike.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Great Vid!


----------



## Fureak (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice! Looks like it was a great ride!


----------



## cerec (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks, really enjoyed video!


----------



## cerec (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks, really enjoyed the video!


----------



## Ska! (May 23, 2004)

Cool! Thanks for the kind words all!

As for the location; you're not too far off I guess, BetweenRides. I'm about an hour North East of Detroit (Canadian side). 

Headed out again tonight I think. Not as long but will certainly end with lights blazing. Stressful day today so I need to get out for a bit 

Cheers!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Awesome vid!


----------



## Egads (Jul 19, 2010)

Wish I was there


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Awesome, looked like a great day on the saddle


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Baggy shorts? WTF?? 

Great vid. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Baggy shorts? WTF??
> 
> Great vid. Thanks for sharing.


You know all those Mountain Bikerz and their baggy shorts...


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

nice video. I enjoyed the different points of view


----------



## Red Owl (May 9, 2008)

*Love it*

Looks like my kinda riding :thumbsup:


----------



## Ska! (May 23, 2004)

nightfend said:


> You know all those Mountain Bikerz and their baggy shorts...


Directed at me? I got a good chuckle out of that reply. hahahaha....... Seriously! I got roll eyes and everything??That’s awesome. 

I think it’s pretty impressive that you can know a person based strictly on a 2 minute web vid and a pair of baggies. Basically, according to you, I’m one of  <----“those” mountain bikers. Cool.

For the record, my videos are never about cycling fashion and my attire has nothing to do with anything at any time. Way to miss the point of my post entirely which was merely to entertain those with common interests: cycling. It wasn't to placate the fashion police. But, meh, whatever. 

I’m not afraid of Lycra and do wear the stuff. Does that make you feel a bit better? There are even pics around of me riding/racing my cross bike, mountain bike and road bike in it. Imagine that! I do actually wear baggies too but again, why does it matter to you what I, or anyone else for that matter, wears at any given time? 

LOL

I’m not one of  <--- "those" mountain bikers but it sure would seem as though you are one of  <--- "those" roadies. You know, the too-cool-for-school type? Look the part or you _*must*_ be a poser. 

I love it bro.

Thanks for the laugh. I really do love the fact that you felt the need to reply because of my baggies. That’s great. 

Unless you were joking and I take it all back........LOL

p.s. Thanks for all the kind words folks.......and getting what the video was for :thumbsup:
Cheers.

Ska!


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Great video! What camera are you using? The quality is really good!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Q from an OF: What's that music?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

kbwh said:


> Q from an OF: What's that music?


At the end of the video is says "Call it something nice" by Small Faces


----------



## Ska! (May 23, 2004)

burgrat said:


> Great video! What camera are you using? The quality is really good!


I use a Go Pro HD. It's capable of 1080p but I film at 720P and the files are MASSIVE as it is so.... I'm pretty happy with the quality for the money really. The camera does have some limitations but it's easy to use, tough and easy to mount wherever you want (I use RAM mounts and not the stuff Go Pro puts out).

I used to use the GoPro Wide in SD and it was nice too but the quality (once uploaded) isn't nearly as good. In both cases, the footage is always 10 times nicer when put onto DVD and watch through a TV or PC.

I won't embed this video because it's not road bike related )) but it gives you a good indication of the difference between the two cameras if you're curious. I shot it while we rode to the summit of Mt. Olympus in Cyprus while I was on holiday there. My highlight of 2010 for sure!

Both good cameras for what the are I suppose. I use to use Sony Vegas Platinum 10 for editing but now use i-movie (for now) since I made the switch to Mac.

**WARNING** the link above contains mountain bikes, baggies AND loose fitting shirts  Just so all the haters don't click it. 




kbwh said:


> Q from an OF: What's that music?


It's in the credits  I always credit the artists. Call It Something Nice by Small Faces. A very old tune......


----------



## joemastro (Nov 21, 2008)

Excellent video. I wish I could do that type of riding around me.


----------



## SlowMike (Aug 21, 2011)

Great shots. Thanks for sharing. CrossCheck?


----------



## Ska! (May 23, 2004)

SlowMike said:


> Great shots. Thanks for sharing. CrossCheck?


Thanks!

Yeah, Crosscheck. Built it up after selling my Colnago frame/fork using spare parts I had laying around in the basement. I beat the crap out of this bike but it handles it fine :thumbsup: A little heavy but worth every penny. I absolutely LOVE the versatility. 

Great bike all around.


----------



## SlowMike (Aug 21, 2011)

I got my CC 3 weeks ago. It's a great bike for people like me who have no idea of where they want to ride till they get there.

P.S. - I dig the baggies. I'll pick up a couple pairs next spring. They'll go well with my Camelbak.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

burgrat said:


> At the end of the video is says "Call it something nice" by Small Faces


Blush and thanks.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Nothing is more boring than unedited home video. This is how it's supposed to be done. 

Very, very nice!


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome video!

Always thought cross bikes were restricted to crazy euros in tight lycra riding mud.

After seeing your vid - I got to get a cross bike! Already got camelback and baggy shorts!


----------



## Ska! (May 23, 2004)

kbwh said:


> Blush and thanks.


hahahaha.......no worries. It's all good :thumbsup: You're not the first 



seeborough said:


> Nothing is more boring than unedited home video. This is how it's supposed to be done.
> 
> Very, very nice!


Thanks! :thumbsup:



BacDoc said:


> Awesome video!
> 
> Always thought cross bikes were restricted to crazy euros in tight lycra riding mud.
> 
> After seeing your vid - I got to get a cross bike! Already got camelback and baggy shorts!


Glad I inspired you! That's great! Nothing wrong with bashing a bike up in the mud in lycra either though.  I do that too on occasion. No need for baggies and/or Camelbak unless you need it. It's not a prerequisite.  

For this particular ride I was going a long distance (the intent was 100miles but with filming, it slowed me up a ton so it got cut back a bit) without stopping anywhere and needed to carry some extra camera gear so riding with a Camelbak was essential. Baggies are a choice I make when riding on gravel and/or trail. I know asphalt can tear you up pretty bad but gravel is far worse. Baggies are far more resistant to tearing than lycra so there is slightly more protection if one were to go down: albeit, the outcome would be largely the same. 

My ride was a chill ride. Nothing over-the-top and the 1 hater/elitist who posted complaining of baggies lives in a bubble and doesn't understand how the rest of the world could _*possibly*_ work or need something other than what he deems appropriate. IMHO 

He/she is not the only one. I've seen it before on this board (kinda weird). Many of said folks don't even know that most baggies are basically lycra shorts (with full chamois) sewn to a "baggies" shell. They just assume that we're stupid and let our baggies chafe the s%&t out of us.......boy oh boy....... Believe me, if they chafed, I'd stay away. It's not a fashion show for me...

Anyway, wear whatever you wish, there should never be a need to justify your choices. As I've ALWAYS said in the past, "function over fashion". 

I can be seen and feel totally at home in full blown team kit with water bottles when on group road rides. I usually race my mountain bikes in sausage suits too. On weekend rides I'll be blasting down some singletrack on my 29er in full baggy attire and loose fitting (although wicking) sport shirts. If everything is dirty though, I'll do my weekend rides in full blown lycra! WTH....I don't care. It depends on the situation and what the plans are but I'm also fortunate and open minded enough to have options. 

If I had no options or was not fortunate enough to be able to afford all this crap, I'd ride in jeans and a T-shirt. I just like riding my bikes. 

*ALL* of them. Long or short rides on the road, gravel, trail, urban, commuting, slow, fast, too fast (to the point of wondering what your problem was - "this was supposed to be a recovery ride!! WTF??") with my kids, friends, people I don't know, solo bla, bla, bla. I'm into it all. Just enjoy your sh#t 

Cheers, 
Very sorry for getting carried away :mad2: LOL and bumping this thread again.

Get that cross bike!! They are wicked fun :thumbsup: The haters are missing out!! 

Enjoy.


----------

